# Agawa Canyon Tour train



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I rode the train this season. Now I want to model it. 

What are the engines? 

I rode one of the named cars - the Lake Superior; what is it?

And of course, who makes them, either in a different road, or at least something I can make due with.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

The diesels on their website are probably F40PH's (boxy EMDs, no front platform, Blomberg B trucks). Kato makes them in Amtrak and assorted commuter lines.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

GNfan said:


> The diesels on their website are probably F40PH's (boxy EMDs, no front platform, Blomberg B trucks). Kato makes them in Amtrak and assorted commuter lines.


Thank you. What about the cars?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm not sure how current this site is:

vanderheide.ca/blog/2014/02/25/protofile-agawa-canyon-tour-train-coaches-current/

It does identify Lake Superior as a coach; but doesn't go any farther (like how many seats). 

*Edit: *That link doesn't seem to work. Try copying it and pasting it into your browser.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

GNfan said:


> I'm not sure how current this site is:
> 
> vanderheide.ca/blog/2014/02/25/protofile-agawa-canyon-tour-train-coaches-current/
> 
> ...


I don't care about the details like number of seats. I am more concerned with the actual manufacturer.


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

They sure look like Budds. 

That link shows that they are all ex-VIA stock, so they probably are Budds.

And if you scroll down close to the end, the article mentions that they do have some old Santa Fe cars that were Budds, plus a refurbished Budd dining car. 

So if you are modelling, you would probably be pretty safe repainting Budd cars.


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Yep, they are Budds.

Your car, the Lake Superior, is ex-DRGW coach 441, which was ex-VIA and ex-CN coach 362.

Agawa Canyon acquired a dozen or so old Budd-built ex-DRGW coaches. You can see a list here -- http://www.drgw.net/info/SGPassengerCars and compare to the earlier link from GNfan

They were built for CN in 1967, then they went to VIA, then to DRGW, then to Ski Train, then to Agawa Canyon.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*BTW: * The owner of the site I linked to is the MTF member cv_acr.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Would they be the same Budds as are on the Canadian?


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Take a look -- List of Via Rail rolling stock -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Via_Rail_rolling_stock


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

They may look like Budd's, but they were apparently built in Canada: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempo_(railcar)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawker_Siddeley_Canada


----------

